# Hillary 2016 and MyIRA 2016



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

The GOP has opted for a fourth term for "Daddy" Bush, Jeb Bush will run for president in 2016, so Hillary is guaranteed a victory.

I told my friend at JB Hunt, Mike B. that all private retirement accounts would be confiscated before 2016. IRA's, 401K's, Roth's and Keogh's. Well the Bamster did it. His aparactchek said they would back in 2008 and now his Admin. is making it happen.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/01/29/retirement/myra-accounts/

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/encore/2014/01/28/report-obama-to-propose-new-ira-plans/

If you like your private retirement account, you can keep it.
If you like your private pension plan, you can keep it. 
Just like the Affordable Care Act. (We're screwed!)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Those articles are both pretty old... January 2014

What's happened since then?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh, sorry, did a quick web search.
Yesterday it was announced on radio networks that the Obama Admin. will now be "offering" a private retirement program by absorbing all of the private programs to make it fair.

I listened on Wilkow Majority. Wilkow stated that the Cuba thing is to mask the confiscation of all private retirement such as IRA's, 401K, Keogh, IRA Roth, etc.

If the news is not current on Press and internet news, I will look for some reporting on this.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2014/02/11/myra-helping-millions-americans-save-retirement

http://wilkowmajority.com/previous_shows/1368/

And this... http://www.bna.com/obamas-myras-meant-b17179919406/ 17 Dec. 2014

Tyrants put it forward, withdrawal and count on people forgetting about their threats. Like dissolving all of the Indian Reservations and displacing the Indigenous Nations and supplanting them with 30,000,000 Central Americans...


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Isn't that how social security started? How long before this becomes "discretionary spending" like social security? I won't participate, if my company loses it's 401(K) I will no longer contribute and save my money in a coffee can like the old timers!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

There is a reason my great grandfather kept gold coins. Cant monkey with it and can't take it without a fight. If you don't hold it or stand in it or drive it it can probably be taken from you with little recourse. Land, materials and PM's.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> There is a reason my great grandfather kept gold coins. Cant monkey with it and can't take it without a fight. If you don't hold it or stand in it or drive it it can probably be taken from you with little recourse. Land, materials and PM's.


I am wondering if we will be returning to something that resembles the feudal system?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

After 2016 elections I would safely consider that we will be in the final stages of the financial and economic melt down. It only takes one honest merchant to decide to no longer participate in the econo-fraud and demand real money and then it's pandemonium and chaos. 

They Demopublicans and Republicrats want total and complete socialism. You know, for the people not for themselves. 
Is it too late to begin "prepping?" :dunno:

In the OP I meant to write that the GOP has decided to put Hillary in the White House for 2016 by supporting a Bush fourth term through the campaign of Jeb Bush.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

From the Bloomberg link above, "Under the program, *a Treasury security* would be held in a Roth individual retirement account. Workers could open the account with as little as a $25 investment. Once the balance in a myRA reached $15,000, the individual would have to roll over his or her account into a private-sector Roth IRA."

So in other words, it's his take on getting low income folks to buy US Savings Bonds. I'm guessing they pay market interest rates (WOW 1% or so.) Where do I sign up? LOL

In case you don't know it, most of the deep discount brokers offer Roth IRAs with little or no minimums. But hey, you may want to be a Savings Bond bazillionaire.....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The federal government WILL confiscate ALL retirement accounts eventually. They'll wait until after the stock market crash and then pass something like the "Retirement Account Stabilization Act". The law would require all retirement accounts to have 100% of their money in treasury bonds. So it wouldn't be direct confiscation but the end result would be the same.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

They told us they would do that to us back in 2008 during the campaigns. Hitler told the German people he was going to commit atrocities during the 1933 campaigns. Mussolini told the Italian people he was going to be tyrant during his 1920's campaign. Milosovic told the Yugoslavian people he was going to commit genocide during the 1980's campaign.

Do we ever listen to the campaigners? Do we ever take heed and remember their words?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> Do we ever listen to the campaigners? Do we ever take heed and remember their words?


Hmmmm... anyone remember "We are 2 days away from fundamentally changing America!" ...cheer cheer cheer says the lemmings.

Well the change is well under way now ... how are you liking socialism? I'm still waiting for all of the ACA to be implemented. It has been delayed so many times most haven't felt even a small bit of the cost of this communist program. April 15th should be interesting when all the fines come due and/or people have their tax return confiscated as fines.

Watch all the idiots that voted for ACA try to act like they didn't know what was coming. Watch their constituents believe them and re-elect them again and again.

"We have to pass it to see what's in it" 
Anyone who says something like this should be tarred and feathered.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My wife works with an idiot that didn't see it coming..just had her taxes done and they took $300.00. Surprise..surprise..I am sure the goberment will show a record increase in tax revenues..next year double that amount. The year after etc...etc...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is sooo much fraud in the IRS and income tax. Sometimes I wonder if the IRS makes any money at all. This year the IRS expects even much higher amounts of fraud.


----------

